# Adire Shiva replacement.



## chozar (Feb 14, 2008)

Few years ago made a great ported box, one of the Adire reference designs for the 12" Shiva (mk3 I think).

Spider is cracked. Sounds like doo doo.

Any suggestions on what to do? Can this be repaired? How much?

If not, is there a good similar driver that I can just drop in to my enclosure? I don't mind making a new box, but this box is gorgeous, and I wouldn't know how to dispose of it anyways.... What to do with an empty subwoofer box...

I forget what the volume or tuning freq of the box is.. I can't find the plans online any more.


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

I thought one of the cheaper Dayton drivers was a close match to the Shiva. The DVC? The Classic? For the life of me I just can't remember though.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Here is your shiva:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-185


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

I've used both the Shiva and the Dayton DVC 12". I like the Dayton better. A little stronger motor and a lower Vas. The Shiva-X from DIY Cable is another option but you need a more powerful amp to take advantage of its extra capabilities.

-Robert


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a MK3 Shiva I'd consider selling?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chozar said:


> Few years ago made a great ported box, one of the Adire reference designs for the 12" Shiva (mk3 I think).
> 
> Spider is cracked. Sounds like doo doo.
> 
> ...


You're in luck  
http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/shivax/


----------



## chozar (Feb 14, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> You're in luck
> http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/shivax/


Wow thats cool, keep it in mind.

BTW, is there anything that I can do with the damaged shiva? I don't want to just trash it, does it retain any value to someone? Is there a trade in of sorts somewhere?


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

chozar said:


> Wow thats cool, keep it in mind.
> 
> BTW, is there anything that I can do with the damaged shiva? I don't want to just trash it, does it retain any value to someone? Is there a trade in of sorts somewhere?


 The magnet can be used to pick up loose nails and screws in your workshop.

-Robert


----------



## acuvox (Jul 19, 2006)

There were remnants of the Adire shop on eBay - I saw a lot of 15" cones - so somebody can re-cone this. 

Maybe the seller can help - you can contact him through his current auctions:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZrobotunderground


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

The Robot Underground drivers use a different size coil, from what I understand. Probably skippable.

If you need a recone for your Shiva, you can get one from many sources (most popular lately is through Scott Atwell of Fi Car Audio). The original Shiva is a relatively standard overhung driver and can be reconed by anyone who is familiar with the geometry of the coil and soft parts used. You're probably looking at $85-$100 plus shipping. With that type of investment, I think upgrading to a Shiva-X for just a little bit more is a worthy venture. You could also upgrade your amp at that time...maybe something cheap like the Bash 500 W amp would be appropriate for you.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Neil said:


> If you need a recone for your Shiva, you can get one from many sources (most popular lately is through Scott Atwell of Fi Car Audio).


Resurrecting an old thread...

I've got two Shivas I'd like to recone (apparently my Shivas didn't like my mechanic's attempt at "remodelling" my SUV by running it into a tree). However, I'd prefer if the soft parts be sent to me, so I can try it myself, rather than me sending the drivers somewhere.


----------

